# Falken Ziex 512 vs 912. What about China tires?



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

*Falken Ziex 512 vs 912.*

I'm about to buy new tires and I'm stuck between the 512 vs 912. I've owned several sets of 512s over the years, but now they're only carried by Discount Tire at a high price. I know the 912 replaced the 512, but everyone says the 912 doesnt stretch as easy (but is quieter). I'm currently on a set of 225/40/18 - 512s on 18x8.5 wheels.
So after shopping around I found these deals (set of 4 - 225/40/18):
912 for $316 (local mom & pop shop)
512 for $404 (Discount Tire online)
*Are 912s worse enough to pay an extra $88 for 512s?*
2 years ago I bought my current set of 225/40/18 512's from a local shop for $320.
I'm not concerned with performance at all (I drive slow). My biggest tire concerns are (in no order): mileage, stretch, reliability.
Pic for clicks
Old pic of (new at the time) 225/40/18 - 512s on my wife's wheels. Notice the mild stretch on 18x8














. She needs new tires too, but I might get her China tires (Nankang or Sunny).










_Modified by HKSpeed at 11:02 AM 5-12-2009_


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Falken Ziex 512 vs 912. (HKSpeed)*

want mileage? downsize to a 16" wheel, go 205/55r16. otherwise forget about it.
chinese for your wife? great! if you wanna divorce. give her my number while you're at it.


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

*Re: Falken Ziex 512 vs 912. (teutoned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *teutoned* »_want mileage? downsize to a 16" wheel, go 205/55r16. otherwise forget about it.
chinese for your wife? great! if you wanna divorce. give her my number while you're at it.


yea because 205/55/16s look real cool








if mileage was that important to me, I'd be on a prius forum.


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

The reason the 912's are cheaper is because they are in production. The 512's have been discontinued and are no longer being made.
I have 225/40/18 912's on my 18x8.5 and they stretch enough to clear my fenders. And I am pretty low. If you want more stretch, go with a 215/40. It wouldn't hurt.
They are very quiet and are very good in the rain. I can take puddles at normal highway speeds and not even feel it. I have had them for about 10k miles and I have noticed little if any tire wear.
They are better than the 512's, cheaper, and you will always be able to get more because they are still production.
Picture for reference:



_Modified by iDub 1.8Weee at 1:30 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

thanks for the input. it was very insightful. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ii'll get the 912s. interestingly a local tire place sells the 225/40 for $79 each, and the 215/40 for $99. I guess since 215/40 isnt as popular, it costs more.


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (HKSpeed)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HKSpeed* »_I guess since 215/40 isn't as popular, it costs more.

You would be correct http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (iDub 1.8Weee)*

I learned the 912s are not directional. So I can't flip them when I get alot of camber wear. Since my whells are staggered i cant rotate them front and back. Hmm


_Modified by HKSpeed at 10:42 PM 5-13-2009_


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (HKSpeed)*

How much camber could you possibly have? On another note, why are you concerned about tire wear in the first place? If you have accessive camber, you are going to eat any tire you throw on there.
I have about 1-2 degrees of negative camber on the rear of my car and I have yet to see any camber wear on my 912's. I rotate them every 5-6k and they have not worn much, if at all.
I can see your dilemma with the staggered setup though. That does create a problem. What specs are the wheels?


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (iDub 1.8Weee)*

i have 18x8.5 et30 front, 18x9 et25 rear. Despite the setup, I roll 225/40 front and back. I have 1.7 degrees negative camber up front and alittle more than 2 in the rear. Despite the great rear camber, my front tires wear much faster (since they're the drive wheels). After running through a set of Yokohama Parada 2s and ES100s in less than a year (for each set) of daily street driving, I'm through with high performance tires.


----------



## Stetr24vw (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (HKSpeed)*

Since you will be running the same size, you could always have the tires rotated by having them dis-mounted and swapped from front to back. I know it is not ideal, but...
I am not trying to sell you these tires by any means, just letting you know that I have almost the same setup as you and I am having great success with tire wear and performance. I even do some spirited driving on these and they perform quite well around tight corners.


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

thanks for your info. I'll definitely get these for my wife's mazda. Still debating for myself.


----------



## 1.8jettie (Oct 11, 2007)

*Re: (HKSpeed)*

if your not looking for stretch get 912's They were good but thats really the only advantage they dont have over the 512


----------



## cplessl (Nov 17, 2002)

*Re: (HKSpeed)*

I don't mean to state the obvious, but if you are eating up tires in the front like that, zero out the toe-in.
Toe is what kills tires, not camber (unless excessive). There is no reason to go through tires like that. Drive wheels or not, that is ridiculous. And if you are low and the shop tells you that is why you are eating up tires, find a better alignment shop.
And being non-directional means that you can flip them side to side (which in your case would do nothing) or just get them remounted the opposite way on each wheel. But it would be easier (and probably cheaper) to deal with the underlying alignment problem first.
Best of luck with the decision.


----------



## HKSpeed (May 16, 2002)

*Re: (cplessl)*

i decided to get the 512 since i can flip them (remount the tread inside-out). i did that on my current 512s and i should get about 35,000 total miles out of them by the time theyre replaced. I got them on ebay from Discount Tire for $95.95 each with free shipping.
i need to find an alignment shop that specializes in lowered cars.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

1.8jettie said:


> if your not looking for stretch get 912's They were good but thats really the only advantage they dont have over the 512





HKSpeed said:


> i decided to get the 512 since i can flip them (remount the tread inside-out). i did that on my current 512s and i should get about 35,000 total miles out of them by the time theyre replaced. I got them on ebay from Discount Tire for $95.95 each with free shipping.
> i need to find an alignment shop that specializes in lowered cars.


I know it's an old thread, but im in this dilemma now. Are the 512's or 912's non directional? I have 215/35 512's on my aero II's(18x8.5) and need to replace 2 of them from 3° of camber wear. Will I be able to find 512's in a year or should I just opt for 4 912's, although 512's look that much better...


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread but these guys off ebay have 512s claiming "new" for $130 each.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-NEW-215-4...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item336f02dd4c

If they were discontinued 2 years ago like this thread says... are these tires genuinely falken??
I was about to buy 2 but now I'm nervous to.

edit: nvm I wasn't the resurrector ha


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

red01vr6 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread but these guys off ebay have 512s claiming "new" for $130 each.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/1-NEW-215-4...Parts_Accessories&vxp=mtr&hash=item336f02dd4c
> 
> If they were discontinued 2 years ago like this thread says... are these tires genuinely falken??
> ...


Ya thats a 512.

I just got 205/40 17 912's from discounttires.com for 65 a piece w/o shipping... Just because the 512 is discontinued, doesnt mean you still cant get them new :thumbup:


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

How can you get them new 2 years after discontinuation? Was there THAT much overstock?
I'm not going with 912s for 2 reasons:
1) I only need front tires and my rears are already new 512s.
2) 912s I am reading are all-season tires whereas I want summer tires.


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

red01vr6 said:


> How can you get them new 2 years after discontinuation? Was there THAT much overstock?
> I'm not going with 912s for 2 reasons:
> 1) I only need front tires and my rears are already new 512s.
> 2) 912s I am reading are all-season tires whereas I want summer tires.


Not that much overstock, but the sizes for a good stretch werent that common as a "normal" tire.

The 912 replaces the 512. Both series' were M+S rated, for light mud &snow(all season)


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

boardsnow6 said:


> Not that much overstock, but the sizes for a good stretch werent that common as a "normal" tire.
> 
> The 912 replaces the 512. Both series' were M+S rated, for light mud &snow(all season)


Hm... I have 512s on the rear. 912s look like they're now a bit more money? $150/tire... a local tire place price matched the 912 to the 512 I found for $130/tire though since they couldn't locate a 512.
Should I just go with the 912s or stick to 512s for summer stick? Probably both are the same and I'm overthinking? haha (can't help it)


----------



## slats (Oct 30, 2008)

red01vr6 said:


> How can you get them new 2 years after discontinuation? Was there THAT much overstock?
> I'm not going with 912s for 2 reasons:
> 1) I only need front tires and my rears are already new 512s.
> 2) 912s I am reading are all-season tires whereas I want summer tires.


Check the Manufacture date. Anything past 6 years should be tossed.


----------

